# " Malta "



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*" Malta "*

*Malta The Little Brother Of Sicily*























Malta i/ˈmɒltə/, officially known as the Republic of Malta (Maltese: Repubblika ta' Malta), is a Southern European country consisting of an archipelago situated in the centre of the Mediterranean, 80 km (50 mi) south of Sicily, 284 km (176 mi) east of Tunisia and 333 km (207 mi) north of Libya, with Gibraltar 1,755 km (1,091 mi) to the west and Alexandria 1,508 km (937 mi) to the east.[8] Malta covers just over 316 km2 (122 sq mi) in land area, making it one of the world's smallest states.[9][10][11] It is also one of the most densely populated countries worldwide. The de facto capital city of Malta is Valletta; the largest town, Birkirkara. The main island comprises many towns, which together form one Larger Urban Zone (LUZ) with a population of 368,250 according to Eurostat.[12] The country has two official languages, Maltese (constitutionally the national language) and English.
Throughout history, Malta's location has given it great strategic importance,[13] and a succession of powers including the Phoenicians, Greeks, Romans, Arabs, Normans, Aragonese, Habsburg Spain, Knights of St John, French and the British ruled the islands. Malta gained independence from the United Kingdom in 1964 and became a republic in 1974, whilst retaining membership in the Commonwealth of Nations. Malta was admitted to the United Nations in 1964 and to the European Union in 2004. Malta is also party to the Schengen Agreement[14] and in 2008 it became part of the eurozone.
Malta has a long Christian legacy and is an Apostolic see. According to the Acts of the Apostles in the Bible,[15] St. Paul was shipwrecked on "Melite", as the Greeks called the island, and ministered there.[16] Catholicism is the official religion in Malta as declared by the Maltese constitution.[17][18]
Malta is internationally renowned as a tourist destination, with numerous recreational areas and historical monuments, including nine UNESCO World Heritage Sites,[19] most prominently the Megalithic Temples which are some of the oldest free-standing structures in the world.[20][21][22]


















​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Malta by Estravel-AS, on Flickr


Malta by Estravel-AS, on Flickr


Malta by Estravel-AS, on Flickr


Bugibba, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Bugibba, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


Bugibba, Malta by Voyageur du Monde, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Malta , Chiesa Di Mosta*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7184/7013296327_a53a318591_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

St Julians by albireo2006, on Flickr


blue grotto by chema_santander, on Flickr


judith 445 by judith ventilla, on Flickr


Malta from Air by mimmi, on Flickr


Reflections by Silvio Sammut, on Flickr


Balluta Bay by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Another Maltese Church by The Lan, on Flickr


View from Fontanella restaurant, Mdina by judy dean, on Flickr


Maltese fishing boats by The Lan, on Flickr


Heading to Gozo by The Lan, on Flickr


Aerial view of Valletta, Malta by frans.sellies (away for a while), on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Fruit Truck by BeLeNbm, on Flickr


Azure window by BeLeNbm, on Flickr


Valletta Flags by erikgstewart, on Flickr


Mellieha, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


Valletta Architecture by erikgstewart, on Flickr


Valletta Skyline by erikgstewart, on Flickr


REST IN THE HARBOR by ONETERRY, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Malta - Valletta*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7215/6869338800_18a431e224_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

M-165 Windows in Torremolinos by Golden Oldie 1945, on Flickr


Valletta by brian_aitkenhead, on Flickr


Parish Church of St. Mary, Mgarr, Malta by davidgardener, on Flickr


Siege Bell Memorial by Ondablv, on Flickr


Day 94: Valleta, Malta by Ashley Anne!, on Flickr


Streets of Valleta by Ashley Anne!, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Malta*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7235/6964864734_949918a24f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stejfen/5421149194/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/low__key/5419119547/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leslievella64/5413472509/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cattardbezzina/3064428556/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5419587750/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5418942555/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5418932743/in/photostream/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

DSC_0215 by kpcauchi, on Flickr


DSC_0163 by kpcauchi, on Flickr


IMG_6317 by jkardona.....back, on Flickr


Malta 003 by jason_hindle, on Flickr


Waterfront by Colorado Sands, on Flickr


Please be seated and enjoy the show by Dan Wiklund, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Melieha , Malta*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7042/6971012050_1b1e2639a5_b_d.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Malta is really a wonderful, very nice island. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks christos and thanks for your thread of malta


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

extremely beautiful and I love those natural rock formation.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is really amazing


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread, any updates?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Malta*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7092/7171992016_9f8edf108c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Malta*


White Cliffs of Malta by Alan1954, on Flickr


Sliema by Oliver Degabriele, on Flickr


Valletta, Malta, by night by BoBCita, on Flickr


Malta_27_Apr_2012_007 by James Hyndman, on Flickr


Malta_27_Apr_2012_005 by James Hyndman, on Flickr


Malta_27_Apr_2012_002 by James Hyndman, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Malta*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7135/7153471265_9a95113520_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Malta por Andythebugle, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

120820-02 Gozo por plesbit, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

IMG_0961 por tuthan, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Cliffs beyond Xlendi Gozo por kurjuz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

The Azur Window por Chris Bis, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Dingi Cliffs - Malta por GwenIF, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Yellow umbrellas on the beach Malta por unnatural blonde, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

IMG_8487 por Miquel Perelló Nieto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Malta & Gozo 2012 por martin_swatton, en Flickr


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Arid hilly landscape surrounded by turquoise blue sea...
What else is better than this ? :cheers:


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

so charming


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyprince said:


> Arid hilly landscape surrounded by turquoise blue sea...
> What else is better than this ? :cheers:


Malta its indeed a very nice place :cheers:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Vast majority of pics here are in Malta island and Comino + Blue Lagoon

Hope to see the rural Maltese island of Gozo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

filfla water haze by Maximus DiFermo, on Flickr


sunset (Lapsi) by Maximus DiFermo, on Flickr


malta panorama z telefenu by radulka, on Flickr


MALTA...........Blue Grotto ( Wied Iz Zurrieq) by nomad for life, on Flickr


Malta,the sea by Donatella Mado, on Flickr


IMG_4614 by Jeannot Kuenzel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Malta, Mdina by Adfoto, on Flickr


Malta, Mdina by Adfoto, on Flickr


Malta, Mdina by Adfoto, on Flickr


Malta, Mdina by Adfoto, on Flickr


Malta, Mdina by Adfoto, on Flickr


Malta, Mdina by Adfoto, on Flickr


Malta, Mdina by Adfoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great updates from Malta, YF


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Image ID# Whalen-120609-3375 | Walls of Valletta At Sunset Six by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Image ID# Whalen-120609-3373 | Walls of Valletta At Sunset Four by joshwhalen, on Flickr


Image ID# Whalen-120609-3370 | Walls of Valletta At Sunset One by joshwhalen, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great islands.
those rock formations along the coast are simply amazing.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Luxury Motor Yacht Plan B by J. Helland, on Flickr


IMG_6823 by Luca Zanotto, on Flickr


IMG_6827 by Luca Zanotto, on Flickr


IMG_6889 by Luca Zanotto, on Flickr


IMG_7032 by Luca Zanotto, on Flickr


IMG_7059 by Luca Zanotto, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gardenfabio/8117149649/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images....:cheers:


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice for backpacking


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Thinking Malta as my next destination... I think even 1 week should not be enough for Malta.. need at least a month there to live as Maltese and explore all 3 main islands of Malta :drool:

This is the Europe that I like.. it's warm, it's friendly ,it's sunny :drool:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is really nice


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent thread.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Malta 160911 115 by neil.28860, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tachapeyre/8200026161/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antti_k/8200879590/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antti_k/8199788653/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antti_k/8200878252/


Malta. Gruta azúl. by JLCármenes, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

skyprince malta is practicly italy


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Street scene - Valletta Malta by Que Images 2012, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk Malta by Que Images 2012, on Flickr


Marsaxlokk Malta by Que Images 2012, on Flickr


Grand Harbour. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


The Three Cities. by grenvillelawrence, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A meagre attempt at trying to recreate this: http://bit.ly/xW7TCX by Owen Zammit, on Flickr


Malta 20120 & Weekend festival 043 by sssintsa, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

418215_503331829693823_586841391_n by sssintsa, on Flickr


Malta 20120 & Weekend festival 051 by sssintsa, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Malta 20120 & Weekend festival 021 by sssintsa, on Flickr


Malta 20120 & Weekend festival 017 by sssintsa, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics yellowfever


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!



Malta 20120 & Weekend festival 002 by sssintsa, on Flickr


Summer Paradise by anna.ascari.5, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Summer Paradise by anna.ascari.5, on Flickr


Summer Paradise by anna.ascari.5, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Summer Paradise by anna.ascari.5, on Flickr


Summer Paradise by anna.ascari.5, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Valleta , Malta*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3476/3281169161_70b20741b1.jpg










http://i29.tinypic.com/zsms75.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3292/2352460636_f72c5c6982_b_d.jpg










http://www.redbubble.com/people/alexsaunders/works/4056418-1-valletta#zoom


The streets of Valetta por CruisAir, en Flickr


Green is beautiful por CruisAir, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Valletta Malta por MarioBaessler, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

2009-04-03 Malta por mhkstr, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Valletta Malta por MarioBaessler, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

St Julians by night, Sliema Malta por joaoleitao, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Valletta-016 por tonypchoi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Valletta-010 por tonypchoi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Mellieha por Patrick Chircop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Mellieha Parish Church por Patrick Chircop, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Image ID# Whalen-120609-3358 | Untitled por joshwhalen, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Valletta City Gate por SebastienBeun, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

View on Valletta, Malta por frans.sellies, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

balconies in valletta malta por Flora_AB, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

green balconies in valletta malta por Flora_AB, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

gozo, malta por telmah.hamlet, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Boquet por cefran_other, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Valletta Harbour por Jasonyeehaa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

View down Old Mint Street por itinerantlondoner, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Maltese Architecture por Jasonyeehaa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Valetta, Malta por Sue Povey, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Malta por ZoqyPhoto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Malta por ZoqyPhoto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Valletta por albireo2006, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous images....:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks Linguine


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Malta por eagle L8 back, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Just Another Hike por AntiTouristTraveler, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

The Westin Dragonara Resort, Malta—ORVM Lounge Verandah por Westin Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

The Westin Dragonara Resort, Malta—ORVM Lounge Verandah por Westin Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

The Westin Dragonara Resort, Malta—Victoria Gate por Westin Hotels and Resorts, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

- Malta & Gozo - por -KRAVAT-, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

St George's Basilica por potomo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Mgarr Ix Xini por potomo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5304/5609740374_e9f34b216d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5225/5609746326_0e78564fbc_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5266/5609151557_9ebcd9fc56_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Malta - Valletta por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Malta - Church of Mosta por Luigi Strano, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Valletta - Malta by Angelicam88, on Flickr


St Julian's bay by ZX-6R, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

St Julian's bay by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Valletta view by ZX-6R, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


Valletta by ZX-6R, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Fishing-Harbour-Malta by michael-1943, on Flickr


Approaching-Malta by michael-1943, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, all of them are very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset by Justin__Case, on Flickr


Malta by Six®, on Flickr


----------

